# How do you Hammer Strength?



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2007)

Do you use these machines by pulling/pushing with both arms at the same time or one arm after another?


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2007)

Depends on what I feel like doing.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2007)

I miss Hammer Strength machines.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2007)

I have access to a couple of HS rowing machines and an incline press (which I almost never use).  When I use the rowing machines I use both arms at the same time.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 14, 2007)

we have a few of them at my school. i use it with both arms at the same time


----------



## PreMier (Dec 14, 2007)

depends on the machine.. on the low rows i use 1 arm at a time.  on bench and hugh rows both arms.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 17, 2007)

You can do either one.  There is no way you are supposed to use them.


----------



## katt (Dec 17, 2007)

This machine I use both arms.  But I've seen people do it with one arm at a time.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 20, 2007)

Either or. I don't don't use Hammer Strength stuff often, but I do really like it. The company I work for owns Hammer Strength and it's a top quality product.


----------



## crankshaft (Dec 28, 2007)

If you have an over/ under developed body part, you can compensate by using different poundage on either the right or the left side.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 28, 2007)

crankshaft said:


> If you have an over/ under developed body part, you can compensate by using different poundage on either the right or the left side.


 
I don't like that idea.  While I'm not perfectly proportional, I wouldn't train one side heavier than the other.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2007)

If one side is weaker than the other, in essence, that side will be lifting "heavier" than its opposite.


----------

